# Problems with the right hand next page button



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

So tonight as I'm reading my right hand next page button has suddenly stopped working.  I got hold of Amazon to see if they have a repair department.  No repair department.  I can however pay 180.00 dollars to get a refurbished one.  Here's my question.  Has anyone had this problem? Or does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do? Afraid with the holidays just passing I don't have a spare 180.00 dollars laying around.  I'm so bummed right now I could just cry.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Really? They are usually really good at customer service. Did you drop your kindle at any point?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, that's terrible.  How long have you had your Kindle?

Betsy


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Never I handle my Kindle with kid gloves.  I have been so careful with.  I can't believe that this is happening.


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

I've had my Kindle 1 year


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

just about that 1 year warranty. (pats back) It makes me want to cry.


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Amazon told I had just past my warranty on it.  So nothing they could do for me except to say that I could purchase the refurbished for $180.00.  I don't understand why they don't have a repair department.  They are selling refurbished ones so they must be fixing some.  Why can't they just fix the one I have and send it back to me.  I can't imagine that fix one button on it would cost $180.00


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I sometimes have a little trouble with the right hand page turn bar. What I do is move farther up the bar and it works. I hope that helps.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

tetons307 said:


> I don't understand why they don't have a repair department. They are selling refurbished ones so they must be fixing some. Why can't they just fix the one I have and send it back to me.


These things are solid state components. I bet they don't fix refurbs beyond replacing the SMM chip (memory) or maybe a new screen. I bet most of the refurbs are just touched up if there is a slight physical flaw (outside appearance). The components are so cheap, except for the screen and memory, it doesn't pay to fix them. So my guess is that they don't really have a repair department in the way you are thinking.

edit: What generally happens when you have a problem under warranty - they send you a new one.

Steve


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Steve,

That makes since about the repair.  I just feel frustrated.  I guess I will just have to use the left side button which I don't usually use, and right now feels akward, but I guess I will eventually get used to it.  Hopefully sometime down the road I will have caught up from Christmas and I get get another one.  Now here's the other thing I stressing about.  If I get another one down the road can I transfer the books I've already purchased to the new one?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tetons307 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> That makes since about the repair. I just feel frustrated. I guess I will just have to use the left side button which I don't usually use, and right now feels akward, but I guess I will eventually get used to it. Hopefully sometime down the road I will have caught up from Christmas and I get get another one. Now here's the other thing I stressing about. If I get another one down the road can I transfer the books I've already purchased to the new one?


All your Amazon books will be easy to transfer: just re-download them from the Amazon site. If you've gotten books from other sources, just make sure they are backed up on your computer and then you can copy them with the USB cable.

I am surprised about the button. It just stopped working? It doesn't work at all? I know my right sided button doesn't seem as sensitive as the one on the left -- sometimes I have to push it a little harder. And as someone else said, sometimes I need to move higher on the bar to make it click.

L


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just in case their is something mechanically interfering with the bar making a good contact, you might try using some compressed air (like Dust Off) to blow under the bar. You might try this from the outside, and also try blowing out from the inside of the Kindle. Probably won't help, but you never know. A caution: if you spray from the outside in, make sure you are getting air only. You don't want to spray a liquid inside the Kindle. This shouldn't be a problem if you open it up and spray from inside to the outside.

Steve


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Leslie,

The button doesn't work at all anymore.  So weird.  I can't figure out what happened.  I'm so careful with my Kindle.


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Steve,

So when you say open my Kindle up and use some air on it.  How do you open it up?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Google "take apart Kindle" and you'll find several articles with pictures and such. I'd try the canned air very carefully from the outside first.  If you're not a "let's take this apart and see how it works" sort of person you could get someone else to do it, but that would be almost as scary to me.  I would NOT recommend this, as I'm sure this would void the warranty, except that it seems to be out of warranty already  . 

You might also google around and find there's some aftermarket repair available. . . .

good luck!

Ann


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd try compressed air, too. It has worked for me with non-responding keys on my computer keyboards. It's possible some dirt/lint/hair got under the button and is causing a problem with the contact.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I assume you tried resetting it?


----------

